# Dog/Puppy training- Herts



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I have just got back from another fun agility session with Weller and the trainer's Sam and Anne are looking to expand their classes. They are both very good ' Doggy' ladies ( thats not an insult, promise) all training is positive and reward based, relaxed and fun too.
Classes available are, Agility, Rally and all types of adult dog training, behavioural problems etc. They are also starting puppy parties and puppy training, help with puppy biting and other puppy quirks.
So if anyone is looking for some help or just fun like us, around the Shenley/ London Colney area then here is Sam's number 079099 43333
She will be happy to help you and I recommend her methods


----------

